# Mud Motor/Mercury Tilt-Trim*



## buzzbaithead57 (Jan 26, 2016)

OK guys I need your advice on something. I may or may not know what the problem is. Lets see if you motor savvy guys can help me out here!

Motor is a '15 Mudbuddy 37 EFI

Motor has 26 hours on it. Other that tilt-trim everything works great and I could not be any more pleased than I am with its performance. 

So here is the problem- This past weekend I noticed that my tilt and trim was starting to become "sluggish" as it was going up and down. It will barely go up or down and makes a very sluggish noise like its not getting enough power or something. Or like it needs hydraulic fluid?? I am having a hard time figuring out why it is doing this. For example, after being trimmed all the way down while hunting, when we got ready to leave and I went to trim the motor up, it would make noise, but nothing would happen or it would barley come up after a minute or two of playing with it. it is struggling big time. Seems like it gotten worse over the past few days. 

 What do y'all think I ought to do? 

P.S. Let me know if I need to post this somewhere else please. I guess you could qualify this as a waterfowl topic bc it would apply to some duck hunters/shallow water experience

 Thanks,
BBH57


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Jan 26, 2016)

The 2015 units are bad. There are a bunch going out mine did the same thing. It is under warranty get a new one. You can check the fluid level there is a yellow plastic screw on the back of the motor. But pretty sure yours is going bad heard of 6 other units besides mine.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jan 26, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> The 2015 units are bad. There are a bunch going out mine did the same thing. It is under warranty get a new one. You can check the fluid level there is a yellow plastic screw on the back of the motor. But pretty sure yours is going bad heard of 6 other units besides mine.



Like the whole tilt/trim unit is bad?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Jan 26, 2016)

Yea the motor went bad. There is a reset able breaker and two relays on the side of the motor you can check just to be sure. And check the hydrolic fluid leval.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks guys for the PM's and the responses. Imma see what I can do. Only 1 more weekend hunting but I bass fish more than I do anything so it is a sho nuff must be fixed type problem


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 26, 2016)

buzzbaithead57 said:


> Thanks guys for the PM's and the responses. Imma see what I can do. Only 1 more weekend hunting but I bass fish more than I do anything so it is a sho nuff must be fixed type problem



Any mud buddy dealer can warranty it for you


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jan 27, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Any mud buddy dealer can warranty it for you



Thanks


----------



## Dustyboots (Jan 27, 2016)

This may seem ridiculous but I thought I would throw it out there in case it helps you.  I have a mud buddy that was doing the same kinds of things.  It would make a slight squealing noise and either not move or move really slow.  My problem was a loose wire on the battery.  I tightened it up and it fixed the problems.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jan 27, 2016)

Dustyboots said:


> This may seem ridiculous but I thought I would throw it out there in case it helps you.  I have a mud buddy that was doing the same kinds of things.  It would make a slight squealing noise and either not move or move really slow.  My problem was a loose wire on the battery.  I tightened it up and it fixed the problems.



Man not ridiculous at all! My winch was doing this  earlier this year and it turned out to be a loose connection on the battery. I may need to go back and check lol


----------



## dom (Jan 27, 2016)

i'd advise to carry some spares in your boat so you can quickly check certain things. The solenoids for trim are mounted to frame on side of motor. one for up and one for down. if they get water in them they can mess up. 

Also, breakers on back of motor could have gone bad. I had similar problem to you and it was thought to be the trim unit. turned out to be breakers.


----------

